# The new raven haired Britney in Harper's Bazaar



## aziajs (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone seen these???  Thoughts?  Comments?


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 28, 2006)

i actually like her hair dark.. not sure if it's safe for her to be coloring her hair while she's pregnant tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. i think she's trying to reinvent herself after that disaster of an interview with matt lauer.. she came across SO badly (imo) and she looked awful! who does an interview chewing and smackng on gum???


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 28, 2006)

Why does that remind me of that Demi Moore prego pic? I think the dark hair does look better on her.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

I love all of the pictures.
And, if you look at the larger scans you can see that her skin texture is still there...so it's not tooooooo photoshopped. AND we know she doesn't have stretch marks because she spends so much time at the beach!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think she looks amazing, I love her so much!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

*I* love the fact that she has a bubblebutt like I do.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i actually like her hair dark.. not sure if it's safe for her to be coloring her hair while she's pregnant tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. i think she's trying to reinvent herself after that disaster of an interview with matt lauer.. she came across SO badly (imo) and she looked awful! who does an interview chewing and smackng on gum??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah


----------



## Wattage (Jun 28, 2006)

I feel so sorry for her sometimes. Shes super pretty and things are just mucked up for her right now. I hope she uses her gazillions of dollars for something useful one day...

The pics are good, not great but OK.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the hair looks nice and its ok to color your hair while your pregnant, its just REALLY not recomended in the first trimester which I think shes still in... 

Oh and lucky lill heffer I wish I didnt have strech marks


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

She's not in the first trimester...


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 28, 2006)

I love the second to last pic, she looks like her old self in that pic. I think she will be ok after she loses k-fed

I hated how she came off in the matt lauer interview, I agree with how hard it would be to constantly be in a public view. Some ppl (papparazzi) say its their job to be in a public view, but after they leave the stage,set, etc. I cant see how it is their job to constantly be followed and tormented just so we can see the latest pics in US weekly. Of course when you become a celebrity I think you realize alot comes with the fame but I still think it would be very very hard to be so public all the time--especially if you are going through personal problems at the same time. 

Sorry for the rant but I felt so sorry for her on that interview. I kinda got where she was coming from, but she displayed herself so poorly IMO.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

Alot of people are criticizing her saying that if she doesnt' want the paps following her, then she shouldn't do interviews...
I'm sorry, there's a difference between a scheduled interview/photoshoot and walking out of your house and being accosted by people who are usually screaming bloody rude things at you so they can catch you in an unguarded moment.


----------



## DaisySC (Jun 28, 2006)

She looks gorgeous with black hair.


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Jun 28, 2006)

I think she looks really pretty


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm on the fence about the haircolor


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

I honestly feel for her. I mean yes she has made some mistakes in her parenting but honestly what new mom hasnt! The baby in the lap was pretty bad but I just dont get how people can get so mad at her for almost dropping her baby because there were a billion people following her I mean coem on that obiously wasnt her fault! And they even showed her crying about it afterwards... I think people need to just back off... and yes I think shes retarted for being with "K-Fed" but hey if she loves him then honestly thats all that matters, I mean its not like he beats her or anything...


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_I mean its not like he beats her or anything..._

 

we hope...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

Yep yep BLk hair look beautiful on her.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_we hope..._

 

True...

But my moms ex husband was an abusive alcholic and I've known a few more really abusive people and "k-fed" just seems immature (which is horrible considering how many kids he has) he dosnt seem like he would hit her atleast I hope not...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

I wish he'd drown in oil.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I wish he'd drown in oil._

 


Lol ..... ur to funny.  lets say K-fed or whatever he likes to be called is a "Man-Whore, Golddigger, Rapper, Wanna be Famous..Mooching off his wife that deserves better than what she ended up with.  Ewwwww he's so LAME and thats what a Capitol L


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 28, 2006)

damn, she looks hella tired, and the def. re-touched her body! OMG

whatevs though, i still love her!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 28, 2006)

I really don't think they did, other than to cover some cellulite (and hey, how many of us REALLY don't have cellulite?).
If you look at her pap beach pics, she doesn't have stretch marks.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_*I* love the fact that she has a bubblebutt like I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
hahahhahahaa!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






me toooooooooooooo


----------



## Shawna (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd kill to have a bubblebutt,  I only have a bubble tummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    And I like her with dark hair.  Isn't she a brunette to begin with?  She looks more mature with the dark hair.  Gah, I wish I looked that good when I was pregnant.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

My brother has a bubblebutt too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If people would look at her beach candids, they'd see that she DOESN"T have stretch marks, etc., and they didn't have to do much by way of that.
AND~look at the pic with the netting over her face. You can still see the actual skin...so perhaps foundation helped a LOT with her blotchiness.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that the she looks stunning. She is a beautiful woman inside and out and I think she makes a great mom. The press really gives her a hard time...I feel bad for her. The things they say and how they won't giver her some space. If Kevin makes her happy then I'm happy for her. She has the cutest baby I've ever seen. I wish I was related so I could go visit him...he's just adorable and I know this new baby will be too. But back to the photo's...she looks beautiful...I've never seen such sexy and  glamourous picutes like that! Go Britney!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I wish he'd drown in oil._

 
ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_My brother has a bubblebutt too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If people would look at her beach candids, they'd see that she DOESN"T have stretch marks, etc., and they didn't have to do much by way of that.
AND~look at the pic with the netting over her face. You can still see the actual skin...so perhaps foundation helped a LOT with her blotchiness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I dunno why some ppl think that when u have kids, or go through pregnancy everyone gets stretch marks???? B/c its not true.  I think
its a misconception....IMO


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

Indeed. I don't have any, and I've had three kids!! I didn't do anything special either. It's more genetic than anything else really, and honestly, when she's on, Britney's genetics show to be REALLY good. *shrug*
I have always thought she was a gorgeous girl. I hope her comeback is all she wants it to be, though the life of a pop star is definitely finite.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't give my mother one single stretchmark, yet my kids give me my own personal road map through the whole North American continent. 

I think they could have made her makeup look far better.  Maybe I'm just used to her having a more natural look with blonde/brunette hair, or whatever flavor of the month it is.

I hope she grows up to be more refined one day.  The gum smacking in every single interview she gives drives me nuts.  The Ellen interview was by far the worst.  Maybe she should keep kissing Madonna and learn more from her.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

I got my non stretch marking skin from my dad, not my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, learning from Madge may not be such a good idea, as her career has basically been founded on flashing her girlflower as often and unexpectedly as possible over the years


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_goddess* 
_I didn't give my mother one single stretchmark, yet my kids give me my own personal road map through the whole North American continent._

 
ha h aha h ahah aha ha ha


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 30, 2006)

The way I see it, they are both trash.  At least Madonna is still cranking out some good tunes and making money.  If my kid's Magic 8 Ball could foretell the future, it would say Britney is going to keep going downhill until she is a has-been and can't make money anymore.

I guess I'll deal with being trash as well if I could have their money.  I'm envious, I'll admit it.  Not to be confused with a hater though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

ehhhhhh Madonna's audience is a bit less mainstream than Britney's I think, except for one or two things here or there.
Had you told me back in 01 that Xtina would take it to a whole new level and left Brit behind, I'd've said I wished it were true (I'm a huge Xtina fan) but couldn't see it.
And, I'd've been wrong.
I love an underdog. I hope she can shake herself loose of the funk she's in and reinvent herself as a WOMAN.
I also believe in Santa Claus and the toothfairy though.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I love an underdog. I hope she can shake herself loose of the funk she's in and reinvent herself as a WOMAN._

 
I tend to have a love/hate relationship with the underdogs.  On one hand I want to smack some common sense into them to make em' see the light of day.  On the other hand I want to coddle them and help point them in the right directions.

I hope that the many many little girls who do look up to her and lack parental guidance will be able to see the reinvention of herself as a woman.  One who's made her mistakes and learned from them.  I just hope it's sooner then later for the world's sake.

(I'm a huge Xtina fan as well)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2006)

If nothing else, it'll make a great new behind the music2 or made for tv movie.


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2006)

Meh, I think the black is way too stark for her, it doesn't suit her complexion, I think.

Also, I don't feel sorry for her at all. She is a celebrity in the spotlight and gets so much media attention because of her strange, erradic behaviour, which sells magazines. Lots of other stars out there who don't get such media attention because they lead more normal lives. She should fix up, stop looking like a cheap trailer trash ditchpig everywhere she goes, maybe then the press will stop trailing her everywhere.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

I don't totally agree with you.
A celeb's 'job' as it were is to be an entertainer, to be gracious and somewhat forthcoming with interviews, to put forth a moderately entertaining product, to walk the red carpet, sing the songs, act the scripts and accept any awards and or accolades with grace and class.
A celeb's 'job' is NOT to be unable to walk out the door in track pants tshirt and ponytail and flipflops and then be splashed all over the internet.  A celeb's job is NOT to be forced by a vicious and voraciously appetited public to disclose every single aspect of his or her life. The job is to entertain, not to be compelled to disclose every hookup detail, breakup tear, plastic surgery consultation, few pounds lost, few pounds gained, stomach staple, divorce clause, or any other personal matter in their lives.
At one time that was respected, not anymore, with the advent of the internet and gossip blogs. 

It's really reached such a frenzied point that it's rather problematic and quite beyond invasive and out of line.


----------



## ette (Jul 1, 2006)

With that hair, they definently should have filled/dyed her brows. They look really weird. But I don't even know if she should be dying her hair during pregnancy anyway...especially on her face...however I believe that is only the first trimester.
I feel bad for her; she's a hick at heart and she has really changed pop culture so I think people should give her some credit.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 1, 2006)

It's pretty much safe to dye hair during pregnancy.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2006)

I think Britney looks cute.  The pics look like the perfect combo of good makeup, good photoshopping and good lighting.  The jury is still out on the whole stretch marks thing cuz I've never seen any HQ pics of her on the beach or in a bikini so I couldn't say.  

As for her media attention, I do believe that the paparazzi have gone to far.  I think they have with a lot of celebrities.  With Britney, the media just jumps all over her for everything and they always have.  It seems now she is making herself an easier and easier target for negative attention.  Now having said all that I do agree that it is part of the job.  People crave stardom.  You always have to be careful what you ask for.  I think people get into entertainment and then realize that it's not as grand as they thought it would be.  And with all the perks that come along with the celebrity and the money come the unpleasant aspects as well.  That is the case with every job.  It is just magnified in their case.

My one bone of contention is their appearance I have to say.  My mother always says that there is no reason to look bad when you have money and I agree with that.  Some of these people come out looking like vagabonds and it kills me cuz celebrity or not I think everyone should look as though they care about their appearance when they leave the house, especially women.  You don't have to spend 2-3 hours preparing to go to the grocery store but really run a comb through your hair and look like you've showered.


----------



## electrostars (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Lol ..... ur to funny.  lets say K-fed or whatever he likes to be called is a "Man-Whore, Golddigger, Rapper, Wanna be Famous..Mooching off his wife that deserves better than what she ended up with.  Ewwwww he's so LAME and thats what a Capitol L_

 

Who knew that "Malibu's Most Wanted" was about K-Fed?

B-Rad, K-Fed, it's all the same. hahahah.

Now if only someone would pay somebody to kidnap K-Fed just like in that movie...The world would be a better place..


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Indeed. I don't have any, and I've had three kids!! I didn't do anything special either. It's more genetic than anything else really, and honestly, when she's on, Britney's genetics show to be REALLY good. *shrug*
I have always thought she was a gorgeous girl. I hope her comeback is all she wants it to be, though the life of a pop star is definitely finite._

 
Word!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






That goes for me too. I only have one child doo


----------



## user79 (Jul 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I don't totally agree with you.
A celeb's 'job' as it were is to be an entertainer, to be gracious and somewhat forthcoming with interviews, to put forth a moderately entertaining product, to walk the red carpet, sing the songs, act the scripts and accept any awards and or accolades with grace and class.
A celeb's 'job' is NOT to be unable to walk out the door in track pants tshirt and ponytail and flipflops and then be splashed all over the internet.  A celeb's job is NOT to be forced by a vicious and voraciously appetited public to disclose every single aspect of his or her life. The job is to entertain, not to be compelled to disclose every hookup detail, breakup tear, plastic surgery consultation, few pounds lost, few pounds gained, stomach staple, divorce clause, or any other personal matter in their lives.
At one time that was respected, not anymore, with the advent of the internet and gossip blogs. 

It's really reached such a frenzied point that it's rather problematic and quite beyond invasive and out of line._

 
Well I think in today's world of Hollywood celebrities, one's job as an entertainer and their personal life is so meshed that it's impossible to say you want to be a famous pop star but not get any papparazi following you. That's just naive. I mean, she wanted to be famous, that's what she signed up for...if she wants to be left alone, she should have lead a "normal" life. I have a hard time feeling sorry for multi millionaire celebs who complain they want to live normal lives. Everything comes at a price, and they all wanted to be rich and famous when they started, so I guess they have to deal with it when that dream becomes a reality, even if that reality isn't as shiny and happy as they imagined it to be.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 1, 2006)

i don't like her in black hair. i also hate her in platinum blonde but a nice honey or caramel colour would look fantastic!


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 1, 2006)

Since these are a little bit risque, a NWS disclaimer might be useful to some.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 1, 2006)

I think Britney looks great...but if her hair was more on the dark brown side than just black it would flatter her more.


As for the stretch marks thing....I bet you they probably air brushed the pic.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 1, 2006)

Y'all not everyone gets strech marks when they have a baby... Its all in your genetics. I have them but I personally know a bunch of people that have had kids and never got one stretch mark...


----------



## captainlulu (Jul 1, 2006)

I think Brit's hair is way too dark. A medium brown would have been a better choice. As far as the papparzzi are concerned, she should quit whining, for gosh sake's she's the one that sold pics of her wedding and some new baby pics to the magazines. She shot to fame b/c she can wiggle her behind and she had nice abs. Big deal. She has never had any real brains or class and I highly doubt she has had an original idea in her life. I don't feel sorry for her at all. She chose the industry and so she needs to suck it up and act like a real adult.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_I think Britney looks great...but if her hair was more on the dark brown side than just black it would flatter her more.


As for the stretch marks thing....I bet you they probably air brushed the pic._

 
Ahhhh check the bikini pics while she's lounging at the beach again.



She doesn't have stretch marks.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Well I think in today's world of Hollywood celebrities, one's job as an entertainer and their personal life is so meshed that it's impossible to say you want to be a famous pop star but not get any papparazi following you. That's just naive. I mean, she wanted to be famous, that's what she signed up for...if she wants to be left alone, she should have lead a "normal" life. I have a hard time feeling sorry for multi millionaire celebs who complain they want to live normal lives. Everything comes at a price, and they all wanted to be rich and famous when they started, so I guess they have to deal with it when that dream becomes a reality, even if that reality isn't as shiny and happy as they imagined it to be._

 
I suppose that if that price is the safety and mental welfare of herself and her child, well then that's okay. *shrug*


----------



## quandolak (Jul 2, 2006)

...........


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 2, 2006)

she's always had a bubble butt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I've looked. A lot.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't believe I'm saying this but I feel bad for her too. I mean she has so much potential and I think she's listening to many people who don't have her best interests at heart. KWIM? 

I wish people would leave her alone. Her interview with Matt was an embarressment and you know that she probably thought so too-but I almost wonder if she is trying to let people know hey I am human. Just leave me alone. *shrugs*


----------



## angeldust (Jul 10, 2006)

she should've darkened her eyebrows. i think the color looks kind of harsh on her, i wouldve dyed it a more warmer yet still dark shade of brown. she's beautiful regardless though.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 11, 2006)

Totally off-topic (well, maybe not totally)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t: 

My friends and I bring this up all the time....does Britney Spears not have any nipples? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear, no matter how low her bra/shirt/dress goes or how many fingers she has covering her breasts, every candid or photoshoot photo of her showing her cleavage in different angles makes me think she doesn't have an areola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excuse me, my mind is _usually always _in the gutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok...now we can talk about her hair again


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I'd kill to have a bubblebutt,  I only have a bubble tummy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    And I like her with dark hair.  Isn't she a brunette to begin with?  She looks more mature with the dark hair.  Gah, I wish I looked that good when I was pregnant._

 
did you see the dateline she was on
?!?   Nothing like this.  They must have airbrushed 20 pounds off of her! Its not a true representation of her.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 11, 2006)

She wouldn't necessarily have stretch marks.  I didn't get them until I was late in my second pregnancy and that was because of  the prednisone i was on.  She is young so her skin is still has alot of elasticity.  Hopefully she isn't tanning now.   And using a high spf outside.   oh and stretch marks are easily covered with a tad of makeup.


----------



## dmolinet (Jul 11, 2006)

No matter how great she looks, she's still married to that life draining appendage.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Totally off-topic (well, maybe not totally)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





t: 

My friends and I bring this up all the time....does Britney Spears not have any nipples? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swear, no matter how low her bra/shirt/dress goes or how many fingers she has covering her breasts, every candid or photoshoot photo of her showing her cleavage in different angles makes me think she doesn't have an areola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Excuse me, my mind is usually always in the gutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok...now we can talk about her hair again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Her nips are really low and point downward. :/ Football titties.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

i think these pics are gorgeous!! i love prego pics! hehe


----------



## plkitten13 (Aug 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

would you really?
Think about it.
You couldn't scratch your nose, buy tampons, send back food, put gas in your car, carry on a conversation, walk your dog, buy toilet paper, change your kid's diaper, exchange clothes, go a few days without shaving your legs, shlemp to the store for some ben n jerry's, anything....
without being watched.
And sold.
All the time.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_would you really?
Think about it.
You couldn't scratch your nose, buy tampons, send back food, put gas in your car, carry on a conversation, walk your dog, buy toilet paper, change your kid's diaper, exchange clothes, go a few days without shaving your legs, shlemp to the store for some ben n jerry's, anything....
without being watched.
And sold.
All the time._

 
thats true


I used to like britey.. I mean I still do, I like Britney spears.. not Britney Federline so much. 

hes a gold digger.end of story.


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 18, 2006)

LOOK Everyboby!!!!!!!!! It's pregnant porn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

lol hardly.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm just happy the preggy tummy isn't something to be ashamed of anymore.  I love the pic on yahoo right now of the painted preggy tummys.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2006)

that cover photo is so akward hahaha, man does she look uncomfortable. 

i'm not really feeling the dark hair on her, but then again..i've pretty much been anti-Britney since she came on the scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i might be a little biased..


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 31, 2006)

Even photoshop can't give her that pregnancy glow that women are suppose to have! 

I hate to be a party pooper but I don't think she will ever get her career back! She seems more like  punchline now, more than anything!


----------



## lost in hollywood (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 
_Even photoshop can't give her that pregnancy glow that women are suppose to have! 

I hate to be a party pooper but I don't think she will ever get her career back! She seems more like  punchline now, more than anything!_

 
 ITA. I don't know...she looks great in those pictures, and even looked good pregnant last night on the VMA's, but she...ugh. I dont know.


----------



## MACreation (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_goddess* 

 
_The way I see it, they are both trash.  At least Madonna is still cranking out some good tunes and making money.  If my kid's Magic 8 Ball could foretell the future, it would say Britney is going to keep going downhill until she is a has-been and can't make money anymore.

I guess I'll deal with being trash as well if I could have their money.  I'm envious, I'll admit it.  Not to be confused with a hater though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree, after her and kevin, she messed up her rep.


----------

